
Show HN: chrome-page-graph – Chrome extension to generate page dependency graphs - cyrusand
https://github.com/cyrus-and/chrome-page-graph
======
infinitone
This is pretty cool, love the visual graph- do you have a demo/sample code of
the graph alone?

~~~
cyrusand
Thanks! There's a link to a live demo in the README, after the embedded D3.js
bundle you'll find the actual graph code. Or you can just take a look at:
[https://github.com/cyrus-and/chrome-page-
graph/blob/master/e...](https://github.com/cyrus-and/chrome-page-
graph/blob/master/extension/pages/graph/canvas.js)

